# A new YouTube channel for organ music - maybe it has your interest?!



## philiporganist (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey everybody.
So I have just made my own YouTube channel with hopefully quality video and audio recordings of well-known organ works. I have attached my recording of Bach's "Sinfonia" from cantata 29 transcribed my Dupré.
Maybe it has your interest?

SINFONIA by Bach/Dupré


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to Talk Classical, philiporganist. I'll listen to this work later today, good organ music is always welcome.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, that was a very nice experience. Interesting choice, great playing, and I like the video, also zooming in on the foot work. The only suggestion I would have is to included an identification of the organ. I'll be checking out more of your videos the coming days. Keep it up!


----------



## philiporganist (Jun 29, 2021)

That is good advice. Would you have it be in the description or more prominently in the video?


----------

